# New home, new troubles; (REW newbie),room acoustics help



## prolonga (Jul 21, 2020)

This thread was posted in another section, but I think this is the best one.
I'm from Italy, sorry for my spoken english :-(
Recently moved to a new home, I'm setting up the room of my audio system (2.0 for now, then 2.1 work is in progress) . It's not a "normal room", as you can see; I bought UMIK-1 mic and studied REW but everything is new therefore I need a little big help :-(

Loudspeakers (distances from center of woofer): from side wall 65 cm., from back wall (Tube Traps) 170 cm., from listening position and between loudspeakers 220 cm.(equilateral triangle) . 
I experimented a number of different solutions, the following I think should be .... the best one. There are two peaks at 45 and 100Hz, an attenuation at 300Hz. What is your opinion about this plot? Do you need other plots? any suggestions?

Turntable Audiomeca J1, loudspeakers ESS AMT 330, subwoofer (not operating, yet) Velodyne DD12+ 

Tks


----------



## skypickle (Dec 13, 2016)

delete me


----------



## chych7 (Aug 27, 2020)

40/100 Hz are probably room modes, bass trap the room corners to manage them. Can you show a waterfall plot? It will give more insight.


----------



## prolonga (Jul 21, 2020)

chych7 said:


> 40/100 Hz are probably room modes, bass trap the room corners to manage them. Can you show a waterfall plot? It will give more insight.


Not now, I'm on vacation. I'll write back to you.... In 15 days 😊


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I recently moved into a new apartment. This morning my next door neighbours (an elderly couple) complained about the house being somewhat poorly soundproofed. They said they could hear me talking sometimes (I was wearing headphones, so I might have been a little loud). Their bedroom seems to share the wall with my roomate's and my living room. This is really bumming since I planned on mounting my 5.1 system in the living room, which would be somewhat wasted if I'm never able to turn it up. Also I frequently have friends over for past 10 p.m. (which is the custom bed time where I live), and I'd rather snaptube vidmate invite them to the living room instead of having to retreat to my room, which is significantly smaller and does not have a TV nor a couch.


----------

